# Need to add friction to Teleflex engine control?



## mbsl98 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a Teleflex single lever control, CH 1308, controlling a Yanmar 3GM30 on my Marshall 22. It is a 1985 item, no longer in production. It has low hours, little wear, works smoothly, but has a problem. It will not hold the throttle setting as it gets pushed to higher speeds. Rather, the throttle slowly slides back down to a mid-level RPM range, and you have to continually push it back every couple of minutes to run at say 3/4 throttle. I can't see any place to adjust the friction of the control handle, and the topic is not mentioned in the installation instructions for the control. Is there perhaps a way to add friction on the engine end of the cable, at the throttle? I have heard that this is not an unknown problem, but haven't heard of a fix. The boat is new to me this year, and I don't know if it has always been this way or not. Thanks,


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

you might want ask the PO if he replaced it? im wondering if maybe he replaced the cable with the wrong size?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

The cable shouldn't be the problem. A good cable is smooth and virtually friction free. An old cable that needs replacing has more friction. The control should have the tension to stay where it is positioned. Are you sure there is not an adjustment in the control lever?


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

mbsl98 said:


> I have a Teleflex single lever control, CH 1308, controlling a Yanmar 3GM30 on my Marshall 22. It is a 1985 item, no longer in production. It has low hours, little wear, works smoothly, but has a problem. It will not hold the throttle setting as it gets pushed to higher speeds. Rather, the throttle slowly slides back down to a mid-level RPM range, and you have to continually push it back every couple of minutes to run at say 3/4 throttle. I can't see any place to adjust the friction of the control handle, and the topic is not mentioned in the installation instructions for the control. Is there perhaps a way to add friction on the engine end of the cable, at the throttle? I have heard that this is not an unknown problem, but haven't heard of a fix. The boat is new to me this year, and I don't know if it has always been this way or not. Thanks,


*Teleflex Morse Control Cable Brake*










Teleflex Morse Control Cable Brakes


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Our previous throttle cable, installed 20 years ago, had a "bulldog clamp" installed near the engine to provide a variable way to fine-tune friction on the inner cable. Our mechanic told me this was/is common for these engines. Evidently a fairly strong throttle return spring is common.
I have seen this on other sailboats as well.

FWIW, I have crewed on countless boats over the years with bungy cord or often a piece of rolled-up rag or something similar to stuff between the lever and binnacle to stop the lever from creeping back and slowing the engine over time.


----------



## mbsl98 (Sep 10, 2010)

As far as I can determine, there is no apparent tension adjustment in the control mechanics, and it is all pretty visable for inspection. If someone knows of it, I'd be very happy to hear. Also, as far as I know, the cables are original, with only a few hundred total hours on the original motor.

The Teleflex Brake does sound like something for the job, but the web site seems to say it is used at the end of the cable to prevent overextension, and says nothing about how it might be used to add friction throughout range of movement. any insight if it can do this? This control was made by Teleflex in the period before they acquired Morse, and it sems as if most of the newer product is Morse derived, but the cables look very much the same, so anything that fits a Morse cable should be adaptable, if there is something.

Is a "bulldog clip" a common reference that would be usable to source such a fitting? It sounds like a simple fix, but i have not heard the term.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Actually bulldog clamp.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

The bulldog clamp will be a lot cheaper than the cable brake - I have tried both on different boat and they work just fine. You mount it in a convenient location along the cable over the outer housing (the actual cable is inside this). Then you tighten it just the magic amount that will put a little tension on the inner cable - the adjustment amounts are minute, too little and it does nothing; too tight and the cable does not move. Keep experimenting until you get it right (that is why it should be easily accessible.


----------



## mbsl98 (Sep 10, 2010)

mitiempo said:


> Actually bulldog clamp.


Looks like a typical clamp for making a wire loop, etc. and easily sourced. How would that be utilized on the throttle cable? First guess is to put it around the outside of the sheathed cable, and partially "crush" the sheathing onto the inner cable? Doesn't sound very elegant, but might work. I am leary of jury rigging something that could possibly come adrift at the wrong time and cause the cable to become locked into a high throttle position just when I want to get it shut down 

Sorry, I replied just as Killarney was confirming my thought with more detail. Certainly sounds workable, and my engine is accessed through a huge hatch on the cockpit sole, so everything is immediately accessible/visable for tinkering while underway.


----------



## Dalestr (Jan 1, 2020)

mbsl98 said:


> I have a Teleflex single lever control, CH 1308, controlling a Yanmar 3GM30 on my Marshall 22. It is a 1985 item, no longer in production. It has low hours, little wear, works smoothly, but has a problem. It will not hold the throttle setting as it gets pushed to higher speeds. Rather, the throttle slowly slides back down to a mid-level RPM range, and you have to continually push it back every couple of minutes to run at say 3/4 throttle. I can't see any place to adjust the friction of the control handle, and the topic is not mentioned in the installation instructions for the control. Is there perhaps a way to add friction on the engine end of the cable, at the throttle? I have heard that this is not an unknown problem, but haven't heard of a fix. The boat is new to me this year, and I don't know if it has always been this way or not. Thanks,


Well I am 10 years delayed but I have the same control attached to my Yanmar 2GM20F and it too has a need for friction to maintain full throttle. It does have a friction adjustment that is not labeled or easy to find as it appears as an allen set screw that is inaccessible when the unit is mounted. I have to dismount the body from the bulkhead to adjust as it is on the *hand lever* side of the casting. It is pretty obvious which one. It is a quess how much to turn this. Too bad this model is orphaned by Teleflex and Seastar. It is quite absent from the site.


----------

